# Red Wag Platy sitting at bottom of aquarium



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

Im kinda new to keeping fish but had 2 bettas before.I let a 30 gallon tank cycle for a month before getting fish. For starters, I got 2 Red Wag Platies. I had them for 4-5 days when one suddenly strated floating at the top with white stringy poo and white spots on him. He later started swimming upside down and died that night. I did a 50% water change for the remaining platy and checked the water levels. Everything was listed as okay for the water. After a week, I got two Dalmation Mollies and a new Red Wag Platy, which had a mysterious hole in his top fin that later split his top fin into 2.The week after,i got two Skirt Tertras and Two Red Minor Tetras. The problem started when my new Platy started to sit under some large plants and stay still. The only thing moving was his gills.We put some aquarium salt just to help him if he was sick. Today moring, he was happily moving around with the other fish when i gave them food. But 2 hours after feeding he retreated to his "resting place."I am really worried that he will get sick and die and need some help.Can anyone tell me how my first Platy died and what is happening to the new one?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

Arbiter120 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im kinda new to keeping fish but had 2 bettas before.I let a 30 gallon tank cycle for a month before getting fish. For starters, I got 2 Red Wag Platies. I had them for 4-5 days when one suddenly strated floating at the top with white stringy poo and white spots on him. He later started swimming upside down and died that night. I did a 50% water change for the remaining platy and checked the water levels. Everything was listed as okay for the water. After a week, I got two Dalmation Mollies and a new Red Wag Platy, which had a mysterious hole in his top fin that later split his top fin into 2.The week after,i got two Skirt Tertras and Two Red Minor Tetras. The problem started when my new Platy started to sit under some large plants and stay still. The only thing moving was his gills.We put some aquarium salt just to help him if he was sick. Today moring, he was happily moving around with the other fish when i gave them food. But 2 hours after feeding he retreated to his "resting place."I am really worried that he will get sick and die and need some help.Can anyone tell me how my first Platy died and what is happening to the new one?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Im no expert but stop adding fish. When youre having problems, adding fish multiplies the problems. At 1 month your tank is not cycled and is probably the cause of your problems. What test kit are you using and what are the results? You need to be doing very frequent water changes, as in daily until your fish improve. Mollies get big and might not be right for your tank.


----------



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

marshallsea said:


> Im no expert but stop adding fish. When youre having problems, adding fish multiplies the problems. At 1 month your tank is not cycled and is probably the cause of your problems. What test kit are you using and what are the results? You need to be doing very frequent water changes, as in daily until your fish improve. Mollies get big and might not be right for your tank.


I use API Master Test Kit and the resuslts were:

pH:6
Ammonia:0
Nitrite:0
Nitrate:0


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

Arbiter120 said:


> I use API Master Test Kit and the resuslts were:
> 
> pH:6
> Ammonia:0
> ...


Do you have any live plants? IMO its odd to have all 0's on your results unless you have plants. It takes a minimum of 6-8 weeks to begin to have a cycled tank. Daily water changes are the only thing that will save you at this point. Wait for another opinion but I went through the same thing. As tempting as it is to buy new fish, all of my major problems while cycling came when I added new fish. Kinda broke me of the habit. Now the thought of it gives me the sweats. P.S. Are you shaking the nitrate bottle #2 for a few minutes before using?
s
s


----------



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

marshallsea said:


> Do you have any live plants? IMO its odd to have all 0's on your results unless you have plants. It takes a minimum of 6-8 weeks to begin to have a cycled tank. Daily water changes are the only thing that will save you at this point. Wait for another opinion but I went through the same thing. As tempting as it is to buy new fish, all of my major problems while cycling came when I added new fish. Kinda broke me of the habit. Now the thought of it gives me the sweats. P.S. Are you shaking the nitrate bottle #2 for a few minutes before using?
> s
> s


Thank you very much for replying.I don't have live plants but should I get some for my tropical fish?


----------



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

marshallsea said:


> Do you have any live plants? IMO its odd to have all 0's on your results unless you have plants. It takes a minimum of 6-8 weeks to begin to have a cycled tank. Daily water changes are the only thing that will save you at this point. Wait for another opinion but I went through the same thing. As tempting as it is to buy new fish, all of my major problems while cycling came when I added new fish. Kinda broke me of the habit. Now the thought of it gives me the sweats. P.S. Are you shaking the nitrate bottle #2 for a few minutes before using?
> s
> s


Thanks for replying. I don't have live plants but should I get some for my tropical fish?


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

Arbiter120 said:


> Thanks for replying. I don't have live plants but should I get some for my tropical fish?


Yes. Plants in the right amount and type can solve your water problems as they feed on fish waste, which is what causes water problems. You should go to the plant section on this forum and ask advise. Good luck.


----------



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

marshallsea said:


> Yes. Plants in the right amount and type can solve your water problems as they feed on fish waste, which is what causes water problems. You should go to the plant section on this forum and ask advise. Good luck.


Thank you sooooooo much


----------



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

Arbiter120 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im kinda new to keeping fish but had 2 bettas before.I let a 30 gallon tank cycle for a month before getting fish. For starters, I got 2 Red Wag Platies. I had them for 4-5 days when one suddenly strated floating at the top with white stringy poo and white spots on him. He later started swimming upside down and died that night. I did a 50% water change for the remaining platy and checked the water levels. Everything was listed as okay for the water. After a week, I got two Dalmation Mollies and a new Red Wag Platy, which had a mysterious hole in his top fin that later split his top fin into 2.The week after,i got two Skirt Tertras and Two Red Minor Tetras. The problem started when my new Platy started to sit under some large plants and stay still. The only thing moving was his gills.We put some aquarium salt just to help him if he was sick. Today moring, he was happily moving around with the other fish when i gave them food. But 2 hours after feeding he retreated to his "resting place."I am really worried that he will get sick and die and need some help.Can anyone tell me how my first Platy died and what is happening to the new one?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


R.I.P Boomer

The Platy died today and i found him dead when i woke up.:BIGweepy:


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

Arbiter120 said:


> R.I.P Boomer
> 
> The Platy died today and i found him dead when i woke up.:BIGweepy:


Sorry to hear that.


----------

